# مؤسسة دليل الامجاد للتجارة



## sbroona (21 أكتوبر 2011)

_مؤسســــة دليــــل الأمجــــاد للتجـــارة والتقسيط_​ 
_حلـــول تمويليــة _
_بطريقـــة شرعيـــة_​ 
_تقســيط بطــاقــات الســــوا_​ 





_الشروط لعملاء مصرف الراجحي_ :-​ 


_1- تعريف بالراتب حديث التاريخ_
_2- كشف حساب لمدة ( 3 ) أشهر حديث التاريخ_
_------------------_​ 


_فقـــط لعمــلاء مصرف الراجــحــي _
_( موظف حكومي )_​ 

_للتـــواصــــل /_​ 

_الرياض / حي الصحافة / خلف نادي الشباب_​ 
_إرسال بريد الكتروني_​ 
_[email protected]_​ 
_أو الاتصال على :_​ 
_0533324957_​ 
_أبو صالــح_​


----------



## جنان الخلد (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: مؤسسة دليل الامجاد للتجارة*

ابو صالح وش هالتطور كريم تبييض مره وحده :smile:


----------

